# Has anyone tried "shoulders back?"



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

I recently ended up with a shoulder blade injury involving the ligaments and the nerves. Don't worry, it wasn't a horse injury haha, just something I did at home. Anyway, I go to physical therapy and the therapist has been "taping" my shoulder blade into place and I am to practice putting my shoulders back and down, much like what you are supposed to do for riding, especially dressage. Well, I HATE the tape.

Anyway, I found this EquiFit ShouldersBack - Rider Therapeutics from SmartPak Equine which is supposed to help keep your shoulders in proper place. I was wondering if anyone has tried it and if it helps with your shoulders and posture. I'm thinking this might be an alternative to the tape, as well as something to continue using while I ride or do any exercise to keep from straining those ligaments again. 

Your opinions on the "Shoulders Back" is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

Bumpity Bump Bump, anyone??:


----------



## NavigatorsMom (Jan 9, 2012)

I can't say I've ever heard of that before, but it looks interesting!

I'm a flutist and my left shoulder *always* falls forward while I ride so I have to constantly remind myself to bring it back. This seems like it could really help fix that problem. 

Thanks for sharing! I hope someone else has some experience they could share about it


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

No-but I did get one.....lol. Yet another thing I got and never used.....
I may still have it if you are interested in buying it.....


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Here's my problem with it. Open shoulders are just an after affect of an open chest. I can sit all day with my chest slouched and still put my shoulders back. It doesn't in any way help my posture and I would imagine it would cause considerable pain after sitting like that for awhile. Instead of shoulders back, think chest open.


----------



## PaintsPwn (Dec 29, 2009)

I'm sure it probably helps, but TBH if I'm at a show the last thing I need is an extra piece of clothing! I've never had a problem with my shoulders though so no tips from me on how to fix it! lol


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

"Show off what'cha got. Be proud, get loud"

That's how I remember to keep my shoulders down and back. Though OP it's worth trying...!


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

Well, it has helped A LOT. My shoulder actually healed in half the time that the Ortho thought it would. He actually wanted the info to order some for other patients with similar injuries!


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Have you tried putting one arm, elbow bent behind your back and holding on to your other arm? This pulls the shoulder back and down. Then switch arms.


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

Saddlebag said:


> Have you tried putting one arm, elbow bent behind your back and holding on to your other arm? This pulls the shoulder back and down. Then switch arms.


I can do that, but you can't stay that way 24/7 or ride that way, or do anything else actually LOL.


----------



## Jumper12 (Feb 2, 2012)

I had a whip put behind my back and through my elbows to make me sit straight- a nice cheap way to get the feel of having your shoulders back and still be able to ride


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

Jumper12 said:


> I had a whip put behind my back and through my elbows to make me sit straight- a nice cheap way to get the feel of having your shoulders back and still be able to ride


I really don't see that as useful every day with helping the injury I described,but thank you for the tip. I seem to remember doing that years ago myself.


----------



## Jumper12 (Feb 2, 2012)

Other people were throwing out ideas about how they help keep their shoulders back and that was mine! take it or leave it


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

Jumper12 said:


> Other people were throwing out ideas about how they help keep their shoulders back and that was mine! take it or leave it


LOL, I wasn't asking for advice on keeping shoulders back, I need something to use as a "shoulder support" while riding and doing house hold stuff. They don't really make decent shoulder supports except for slinging your whole arm. Need something to help keep my injured shoulder in place.


----------



## Jumper12 (Feb 2, 2012)

you seemed to be asking about the shoulders back thing and helping keep your shoulders down and back. above is my suggestion for when riding. you dont have to take my advice, im just trying to help!!


----------



## Poorposture (Apr 22, 2012)

*Shoulders Back*

I have tried shoulders back and its a very good product easy to wear. Its not as effective as having your shoulders or upper thoracic area taped which I prefer but its a good substitute


----------



## VT Trail Trotters (Jul 21, 2011)

Could i possibly use it for my posture when walking?


----------



## Poorposture (Apr 22, 2012)

*shouders back*

Well you can wear it any time as it just slips on an off or you can find someone to tape you up


----------



## VT Trail Trotters (Jul 21, 2011)

Ok, ill have to look into this.


----------

